# Comments Page



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi All 
I can see a lot are coming in and looking at the topics I have done 
Do you like all or is there any thing you dont like , do you think I should carry on with the story or not I dont mind the comments as long as you tell me write them on this page please 

vera


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the story you wrote and should keep going with the new dolls that keep coming in!!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

ditto!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Vera,
yes please!! I know Harold has not been too good but then I also know you love doing this and have a vivid imagination!!. 
Hope he is beter today )


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> I love the story you wrote and should keep going with the new dolls that keep coming in!!!!


Yes, more stories, please!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Could some write all the names down of the poppets as I have lost count of what names they are called I will carry with story then


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

please carry on .


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi all 
tHose of you have subscribed to my group 
do you want some free patterns for dolls and teddies and any small toys let me know will you


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi V,
hope you get a good response, count me in please


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I love your poppers. You certainly have a talent for them and your facial expressions are adorable. That is an art unto itself. Makes my day when you post a new poppet. Keep well, we need you.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes please dolls I love them .


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Vera, I just got here so I have not seen your story or patterns. How do I get them. Thanks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't think they use now this site.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello, I've only just found this section. Would like to hear your story and more. Thank you


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi All sorry I have no been on as my husband was very ill again and picking up but t has been terrible here he has lost the sight now in his right eye and the other is going as well so he has been bumping into every thing and falling etc we are coping a bit better now , We have had to sell the car as he can not drive any more so I have got a scooter for me to be able to get to the shops hope you are all ok and well x


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Vera best wishess to,your H do hope he feels better soon love your stories have never commented on them but love to read all about them 
When you have time I would love to have some patterns I knit at holiday time for children in a home here in US hugs to you both


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

All the BEST VeraM .


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've just found this page and love your dolls. Good thoughts to you and your husband.


----------

